# Chocolate Thermometer



## yomomma (May 18, 2003)

I need to purchase a new thermometer for tempering chocolate - can anyone recommened a good brand and where to purchase?


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Jaques Tores is recommending a laser (non-contact) digital thermometer these days. Makes sense to me since it both fast and doesn't get dirty. They're available from restaurant supply houses.


----------



## yomomma (May 18, 2003)

I need, if possible, an on-line source as I'm three hours from the city w/ no trip planned soon. Do your restaurant supply places have on-line ordering? The Jaques Tores thermometer sounds marvelous.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Here's a couple of links:

*Omega* and *Beryl's Cakes and Pastry Supplies*

I've had good experience with Omega products, but i have no experience with Beryl's.


----------

